# Looking for a house for rent near Exhibition St, melbourne



## manjureddy42 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,

I am waiting for my 457 visa to e finalized .

Out of curiosity i am asking, where i can get a rented house near Exhibition St, melbourne with best price.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Realestate.com.au


----------

